# Fisher plow bouncing



## GLH (Jan 29, 2010)

I have just replaced my Western plow with a new 7 1/2 foot Fisher. The blade bounces a lot every time I use it. I put shoes on it, but this isn't helping. Any suggestions?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What model plow? What kind of surface are you plowing?


----------



## GLH (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm plowing mostly gravel surfaces, which I've been plowing for years without this problem. It's a Minute Mount 2 system, SD series


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

how often did your western flip forward? remember a fisher has a trip edge so the bottom of the plow will spring back and make the plow bounce, it will do this alot on gravel unless you have a nice hardpack going.

try backblading a storm to leave a nice smooth surface, then when it freezes its just like pavement, good to go.


----------



## GLH (Jan 29, 2010)

*Fisher snowplow bouncing*

Thanks. I've had Fishers before the Western, and never experienced the bouncing that I'm getting with this one, even with the shoes. I guess that's the way that this newer model is. Thanks again for the input. I think I should've stayed with my Western.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just take a little strain up on the chain. That should help quite a bit.


----------



## GLH (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Might be moving too fast. My 8' will biounce when I'm doing my dirt/gravel driveway if I go too fast. All it takes is one bounce though...once it starts and you're on an uneven surface you've got a pretty good chance that its just going to keep bouncing off the trip edge when it comes crashing back down. 

If you reduce your speed it might also help...once you get the initial pass over with it seems to smooth out the surface quite a bit and you can speed back up.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Well the same driveways that were as smooth as silk before we had this last big rain are now horrible to plow as everyone drove on them during those warm days and the surface is now a total mess now that it has refroze . This morning was the firs time I had plowed since that rain and I have my shoes down almost a half inch below the cutting edge as I dont want to clean scrape any of the gravel drives we do . And all I could think of is that movie that Fisher posts of the course they have to show off how the trip edge will keep snappin back and jumpin into the air. About 30ft of that foolishness and we were then plowing at 5mph MAX............... all of mine were the same this am horrible ruts now frozen ROCK solid.
Have no idea if that has anything to do with your problem or not as you didnt say if this is recent or its been doing it all year????
Good Luck and I hope you get it straightened out . Of course holding it up a hair will help you but not sure why its jumping around so much to begin with???


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I had all my gravel accounts perfect. Damn rain. Actually regraded a 1/2 mile road some this morning. Third time this year. :angry:


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I know what you mean Palmer....I'm not looking forward to the next storm. So long as we keep the cold temps I can live with it. I'll leave an inch on the ground to get it packed in again.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

i've heard, but don't know if its true, that those plows stop bouncing after the cutting edge is a little worn


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I plow mostly gravel driveways and I don't have any bouncing problems with my SD.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Mercer,
Swing up this way and I will let you plow a couple that will knock the shine off that new Fisher; and give your springs a good workout like they have never had :laughing: And it wont matter what you are plowing with! As is now all rutted to h*ll, and froze rock solid so until we get enough snow to to fill it all back in between those ruts ANY plow unless the shoes were down low enough
[that would be 4" in this case } is going to snag into them the minute the cutting edge runs into them..................


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm willing to bet its bouncing due to the lighter weight of the plow/poly edge. 

Otherwise- I'd agree with the others about the ice build up.


----------

